# hiding your stuff



## John1972 (Oct 1, 2009)

Where is your favorite place to hide something?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I would tell you, but you might try to steal it.


----------



## John1972 (Oct 1, 2009)

mmmmmmmm, floor vents? shirt pockets?...............


----------



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

Hide I must

Its just too full of lust

Harder I play, pocket pool that is

Gosh darn Tom Foolery is just full of j i _ _

I'll let it go

Its got it's own flow

My pants are now stained

Due to it being well drained

I need a cigarette

Cause I was thinking of my brother's girlfriend Annette


----------



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

(lol, wtf was that about? LOL)

If you're hiding from your husband.. put whatever it is right in the front of the top shelf in the fridge. LOL

Kidding...

Seriously, in a cereal (or other not commonly used food) box in the pantry. Seal the box back up. 

If your car has a spare tire storage area accessable from inside the car - that's a good spot. 

In your tampon or maxipad box in the linen closet. Seal the box back up. 


Um.. not that I've ever used any of those places. Oh wait, I did hide Easter baskets in the car once. Those didn't get found for a few days. LOL

Blaze


----------



## optimistvik (Aug 4, 2009)

if i say it then it wont be a hiding place right???? still inside my books....


----------



## Calypso (May 11, 2009)

In a tampon box

shoe boxes

In pockets of jackets hanging in closet

In a safe 

Lots of places really it's not hard to hide stuff.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

hiding stuff from my husband?

inside the vacuum or under the mop

in my car seat

inside a "how to" book

The best place is at your work, like a locked file cabinet drawer or lockerroom.


----------



## crazyanimal (Oct 10, 2009)

Hiding things??? Sounds like there is a serious issue in the relationship if your hiding something other then a xmas or bday gift.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

John1972 said:


> Where is your favorite place to hide something?





swedish said:


> I would tell you, but you might try to steal it.


I hide my stuff at the bottom of Swedish's garbage pail.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

in my tool chest


----------

